# BMX (x-up)



## Knawx (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## javier (Aug 17, 2009)

Being that I grew up being a BMX freak and having one of the first full chromoly full frame mongooses back in the day (late 70'S) I can appreciate this. Love the x games and the sport will always be a part of me and now my son rides...

The picture itself looks a little soft to me. Try sharpening it, or blurring it more to give it a more dramatic look.


----------



## Knawx (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, this shot was actually sharpened, but still remains a bit soft. It was one of those shots that catch you off gaurd.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish I was into photography back when all my friends were skaters and bikers 

Great shot, brings back a lot of memories!


----------

